# Light controller for marineland LED?



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Have any of you done one yet? I am running 2x36" on my tank and just have them switched on daytime and then run them both off the same timer.

It does not look like it would be rocket science to wire it up to be able to run the day/moon lights either at the same time or on seperate timers or a controller. Just wondering if anybody locally has done it yet??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You may be surprised what you could be getting into. I suppose you could try to take the switch apart and put two external switches on and put them on timers. I would definitely have attempted to do that if I think that is worth the trouble. By the time you buy all the plugs and cable and hours afterward, you may as well buy an blue LED strip from Ikea and run that as your moonlight. I actually has a strip running 24/7 on blue - colour enhancement during the day.

I don't think there is an option to switch both on at the same time - I could be wrong, sold mine. If they don't, there is a high probability that the electronic will not have the capacity to drive both moonlight and daylight at the same time. You can certainly try but that is just gambling - not worth it to me. It might even run for a while until it burns the transformer circuit.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Fortunately, or unfortunately my financial resources are kind of tight right now, with house renovation, and kid #2 on the way 

Googling it I found somebody that has made it work the way I'd like to see:
Cichlid-Forum :: View topic - Marineland Double Bright L.E.D w/timer function DIY

Now already having 2 sets of the lights and 2 power supplies, providing the draw isn't too high (it shouldn't with LED's). Should be able to use one power supply for the day lights, and one power supply for the moon lights.

Now if somebody could just add a few more hours to the day, it would be much appreciated...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

As long as you don't use one transformer to drive two sets of days light, you are probably fine. They really cut the cost right down to the pennies these days. LED does not draw a whole lot, but if they did not design for the capacity, you still don't have the capacity. A good example is the Fluval Edge, the transformer barely have enough capacity for the 2 bulbs that comes with it.

Well, it appears that the link requires an extra transformer. If you don't have soldering kit already, you are over $40. You can pick up a used transformer Value Village for probably $5 if you know what you are looking for.

Of you can pick up a strip of LED light from Ikea for under $40. Screw two clips to the housing. Plug in power and your have a few more hours enjoying watching your tank 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/ikea-led-lights-15095/


----------

